# Smiling



## white page (Jan 2, 2009)

Just to share a nice happening today .
One of my new years vows was to smile more !  at the moment I'm grinning from ear to ear .
after messing around all morning putting off going shopping , I eventualy got it together , vroom vroom round the shops , and just as I was getting into my car to go home a man came up , and said "don't you recognise me ?"  "no ! " I said ,
a hundred anxiety thoughts blasting into my brain in the space of a second .

'Is he going to mug me ,"being one of them! :blush:

 he said his name , and I nearly fell into his arms , a chum from twenty odd years ago !:bounce:   we both agreed we had erhmmm changed ( les fresh than we had been )  it was so good to see him and chat there for a few minutes in the car park catching up . of course phone numbers exchanged . 

I grinned all the way home and thought "hey what a great way to start the year,"   wishes do come true !!!!

what was so good for both of us, was, the positive feedback we had given each other , he was grinning as much as I was !

:dance::dance:


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: smiling*

Thats brillant WP, I hope you keep in touch and maybe meet up again for a cuppa!! I bet your glad you went shopping when you did?


----------



## white page (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: smiling*

so right SR , I will get in touch , which was another new year vow !!!

 Procrastination Pays !!!


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2009)

What a nice story WP!!!  I'm so happy you had such a nice day!  Thanks for telling us about it.

...And motivational too! :airkiss: - I wonder if my procrastinations will have such 'good' results?! :lol:


----------



## white page (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Jazzey ,  there's a moral to the tale somewhere:thinking:

in the meantime :woohoo:  !!!


----------



## amastie (Jan 3, 2009)

white page said:


> Just to share a nice happening today .
> One of my new years vows was to smile more !  at the moment I'm grinning from ear to ear ....


It's wonderful wp    :cheerleader:
I'm *very* happy for you   :dance:


----------



## white page (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Amastie ,

I'm still smiling


----------



## Halo (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope your still smiling WP....sounds wonderful :yahoo: :dance2:


----------



## gooblax (Jan 3, 2009)

:2thumbs:


----------



## NicNak (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh my, White Page. What a wonderful story.

I am so sorry I didn't respond sooner.  Not sure why, but I tend to miss a lot of posts until after the fact :fool:

Congrats White Page on your great day!  :hug:  :friends:


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 3, 2009)

that's really nice! :yahoo:


----------

